# 900 Gallon Reef Pool



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I was wanting to set up a 900 gallon 'reef pool' with an inflatable pool, I wanted to put a window on the front, but I didn't know if this was possible with rubber, I was also wondering if the rubber would harm the fish or deteriorate from the SW.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I've fantasized from time to time about having a huge saltwater setup someday and can appreciate your desire for the same, so I will indulge your question.

As much as an inflatable pool may seem like a clever work around of the prohibitive cost of constructing a mammoth aquarium, even if you had the money to fill a rubber pool of that size with saltwater and live stock, I wouldn't advise it.

I don't know anything about whether the rubber would deteriorate and harm the livestock, but there are so many other things that could go wrong that it would amount to recklessness to take such a huge gamble with all of those creatures' lives, let alone your wallet.

If you can afford to convert an inflatable rubber pool to a reef then you can afford a pretty kickin' custom aquarium. If you someday find yourself in the position to have a huge tank or already are, my advice to you is to be smart and play it safe.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't afford to buy that stuff, I'm 15, but I work at a LFS, and they give me fish, live rock, corals, and equipment.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Do not try this.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

All it would take is one piece of live rock to topple with a inconvieniently located tunicate and it would be all over. You would come home to an empty pool, a pile of dead corals, and alot of LR in need of curing (or dead rock, depending on how long it was out of water)

How would you heat/cool the pool?

how would you filter it?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

SKAustin said:


> All it would take is one piece of live rock to topple with a inconvieniently located tunicate and it would be all over. You would come home to an empty pool, a pile of dead corals, and alot of LR in need of curing (or dead rock, depending on how long it was out of water)


That's a good point. Would it work if it was Fish Only?



> how would you filter it?


I have a bio-sand filter that can filter up to 2000 gallons.


----------

